# Japanese Cities Skylines



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Chiba 千葉市*









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200710/21/24/d0089024_11362282.jpg










http://nightsea.blue.coocan.jp/toukou/206.jpg










http://www.ff-d.jp/maps/images/090.jpg










http://www.ff-d.jp/maps/images/735.jpg










http://makuhari.tokyo-view.com/makuhari_3b.jpg










http://townphoto.net/chiba/ckm/ckm316.jpg










http://tsukioka-world.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/70855a4f7766ac5add6975ef867b0be9.jpg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiba,_Chiba


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

Tomamu トマム山


















travelplan.com.au




























pds.exblog.jp










hataraku.com


























http://www.snowtomamu.jp/summer/images/hotel/main.jpg










http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1263706838.jpg










http://blog-imgs-44-origin.fc2.com/m/a/t/match345/P1030622RS.jpg

TOMAMU飯店 by Arthur Hsieh, on Flickr


Tomamu Alpha Resort by MagicSword!, on Flickr











Tomamu Tower HDR by YuanH, on Flickr


ALHA RESORT TOMAMU by tack061
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Tomamu


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Beppu 別府市*









http://img5.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/07/0f/naru1955/folder/1648067/img_1648067_51699548_1?1292069827










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10558939










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13629357









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/46/df/d2482229cee27b026d6888d750e80463.jpg










http://photos.wikimapia.org/p/00/03/05/97/23_full.jpg










http://www.geocities.jp/honwakaphoto/03-29-1111.jpg










http://photos.wikimapia.org/p/00/03/05/97/67_full.jpg










http://blog-imgs-61.fc2.com/t/a/k/takosyasin/026563.jpg










http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/INUOjXY3NwQ/maxresdefault.jpg










http://gino-miso.up.d.seesaa.net/gino-miso/image/C6C3C8CEC9F4~1.JPG?d=a0









http://www.jalan.net/jalan/images/pictLL/Y7/L335627/L3356270002613671.jpg










http://www.yakei-kabegami.com/cgi-bin/photo2/82/20458/1024-768.jpg










http://img.loliblo.paolia.com/20091101_1372244.jpg










http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/007/557/35/N000/000/004/136188084994713206244_P2160448.JPG










http://blog-imgs-44.fc2.com/t/a/k/takosyasin/020556.jpg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beppu,_Ōita


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Ōita 大分市*













































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12461302










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34163508










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10410392










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10410508










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10410450









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10410808
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ōita,_Ōita


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Sendai 仙台市*
















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sendai


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Hirakata 枚方市*









geolocation.ws










Kuzuha Tower










Other: http://blog.osakanight.com/img/hirakata_neyagawa.jpg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hirakata


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Saitama さいたま市*









http://cache5.amanaimages.com/cen3tzG4fTr7Gtw1PoeRer/26058009624.jpg










http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/b/c/bcbc8048.JPG










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44735058

#2877 Saitama New Urban Center by Nemo's great uncle, on Flickr


Saitama new urban center by elminium, on Flickr


Nakayan's 3D Saitama City さいたま新都心-anaglyph-52629c75 by pinboke_planet, on Flickr











Saitama City, Japan by gareth egg (back and catching up slowly), on Flickr


Saitama, Japan by kenhipp, on Flickr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saitama,_Saitama


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Shizuoka 静岡市*



























shizuokadevsig.blog78.fc2.com

Shizuoka Skyline by photog_gordon, on Flickr

















DSCF1127 por elocutor, en Flickr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shizuoka,_Shizuoka


----------



## Vortox (Aug 23, 2005)

Great thread. Japan is awesome, so many cities that I have never seen before. I love the density all the cities have. Btw those pictures of Beppu are crazy! I am guessing that is a volcano that they are living beside:nuts:


----------



## Kaaskop (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Kagoshima 鹿児島市*




































synapse.ne.jp


















http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200807/14/17/b0043617_1354193.jpg

kagoshima by Roguzdon, on Flickr











Kagoshima City skyline by jdbrothers, on Flickr











Kagoshima skyline by David McKelvey








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kagoshima


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Nagasaki 長崎市*









wikitravel.org










http://www.flickr.com/photos/yidnamu/2106406470/


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26204418









http://livedoor.4.blogimg.jp/himasoku123/imgs/3/f/3f9caa54.jpg







[/url]
Nagasaki by yuou, on Flickr


Nagasaki by David McKelvey, on Flickr











Nagasaki skyline by southtopia, on Flickr


A beautiful day in Nagasaki by Híbakúsja, on Flickr











Nagasaki by Night by dabananabunch, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagasaki


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Kanazawa 金沢市*




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/yamagatacamille/3407525536/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Fg2 - wikipedia









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200601/17/87/d0011587_22211982.jpg









http://askayama.net/machicard/ishikawa/kanazawa/kanazawasta.jpg










http://www.apamansion.com/pre-kanaeki/view/img/p002.jpg










http://img2.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/11/17/dark_empe/folder/1500857/img_1500857_54758666_3?1219926510










http://kanamachi.dotera.net/simpleVC_img/20100809022138P1030997.JPG










http://blog-imgs-32.fc2.com/t/e/t/tetuyaake/panoramadaijoujikuuryou.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/21638043.jpg










http://www.dba.co.jp/photo/images/photo1164.jpg










http://www.yakei-kabegami.com/cgi-bin/photo2/28/12639/1024-768.jpg

Kanazawa by yamori99, on Flickr


Kanazawa Skyline Kanazawa, Japan  by saimo_mx70, on Flickr


Kanazawa Skyline by kurichan+, on Flickr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanazawa,_Ishikawa


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Toyama 富山市 *









http://img5.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/12/38/smc_pentax_1945mm/folder/1110544/img_1110544_37472722_0










http://img5.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/b7/12/fwjeyasa/folder/859387/img_859387_33877129_2?1357221319










http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/yumemigachi_salon/imgs/d/9/d9c137c9.JPG









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201102/09/64/d0202764_16202763.jpg










http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200912/25/30/c0160630_2251738.jpg










http://saladplanet.sakura.ne.jp/sblo_files/id-days2/2009/B6E2C2F409.0620004.JPG









http://spotmatic.fc2web.com/DSCF20881.jpg










http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/001/860/22/318/100829-PICT0036.jpg










http://www.yakei-kabegami.com/cgi-bin/photo2/28/5001/1024-768.jpg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyama,_Toyama


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Maebashi 前橋市*
















































































usuda - Panoramio



















marhir - Paoramio


















http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/gura231tim...1239029/img_1239029_37275877_3?1379728108&i=1










http://img5.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1...der/1239029/img_1239029_37275877_0?1379728108










http://img5.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/4b/05/kitikitiboon/folder/1460743/img_1460743_40606400_0
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maebashi


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Aomori 青森市 *









city.aomori.aomori.jp



















Angaurits - wikipedia



















Angaurits - wikipedia









http://blog-imgs-34-origin.fc2.com/m/o/t/mota2009/P1150435.jpg










http://image.space.rakuten.co.jp/lg01/47/0000017047/65/img5fd27f5beed0u7.jpeg










http://photo.nightview.jp/list/area/02-aomori/0202.jpg










http://blog-imgs-35.fc2.com/d/k/k/dkkawachi/20090814_aomori-11.jpg










http://fact-to.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/01/20/ca390248.jpg

Aomori skyline by yidnaMU, on Flickr

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aomori,_Aomori


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Fukuyama 福山市*









pics.livedoor.com










tamahata 767 - Panoramio










GFDL - Lanbea - wikipedia










tamahata 767 - Panoramio



















http://kano.0-sam.com/Yama/img/img831_07.jpg











fukuyama castle by Hiroyuki Nakano, on Flickr


Fukuyama station by Giyu (Velvia), on Flickr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fukuyama,_Hiroshima


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Matsuyama 松山市*
























































https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matsuyama,_Ehime


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Morioka 盛岡市 *




































bluestyle.livedoor.biz










M. Hiraga - Panoramio




























blog.brokore.com


















http://www.hotel-ruiz.jp/images/top_image/image1.jpg










http://public.sn2.livefilestore.com...T1Jbk/110217盛岡駅 (3).jpg?psid=1&rdrts=50591873










http://img5.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/a3/f4/kfuji_taxi/folder/1496311/img_1496311_60824203_0
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morioka,_Iwate


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Kushiro 釧路市*









http://hokkaido.xn--ddkyb8b635yk2r.biz/media/1315009.jpg










http://u.jimdo.com/www13/o/s86a778e...9065/std/6月27日14-55-釧路市-こんなに天気が良いのは珍しいらしい.jpg










http://img.4travel.jp/img/dm_hotel_img/2/6264a073982ebf48db97b11256212b8f.jpg










http://cool946.com/blog/assets_c/2013/02/釧路市220-thumb-500x375-199.jpg










http://www.medianetjapan.com/2/20/movie_video/nerv/kushiro_city2.jpg










http://www.medianetjapan.com/2/20/movie_video/nerv/kushiro_city.jpg










http://japantraveleronline.com/photo/posi/Y379755451 釧路プリンスホテル.jpg










http://img5.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/6e/af/kitaowl_2003/folder/939337/img_939337_33793360_0










http://www.ekinavi-net.jp/area/east/kushiro/kushiro.jpg










http://casino-status.com/summit/Hokkaido-E/Kushiro.JPG










http://turinorinori2.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2011/12/19/p1310661.jpg









http://ksan.sakura.ne.jp/N/NDB/N400/data/409-21kushiroshigaiP1000.jpg










http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201203/30/26/d0117926_1423366.jpg










http://ksan.sakura.ne.jp/N/NDB/N400/data/409-13mooA1250.jpg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kushiro


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Numazu 沼津市*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103141041










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10382373










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103141043









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90553060










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78137242










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50308087
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numazu,_Shizuoka

Kawasaki (川崎市 










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90342383










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/952204










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/76890172

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kawasaki,_Kanagawa


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Kanazawa 金沢市*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanazawa








*Kobe 神戸市*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kobe
























*Ōtsu 大津市*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ōtsu








*Hiroshima 広島市*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiroshima


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tomakomai, 苫小牧*










by 川﨑完 - https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/118420760726831634250/gphoto/6098247763221690354?gl=br










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/94631638










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/42479869










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/83564607










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/104514298


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Saitama, さいたま*










http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/026/436/52/N000/000/000/137627896753713214651_DSCN2716.JPG


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tomamu, トマム*










http://blog-imgs-67.fc2.com/1/9/5/1950blog/20140910-IMG_00162014-09-09.jpg#


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Kitakyushu, 北九州*










http://www.kitakyu-fc.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/7325175.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Wakkanai, 稚内*










http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201108/05/50/d0242350_1844047.jpg










http://suzumaemukini.up.n.seesaa.ne...7A89AE58685E5A49CE699AFEFBD88.jpg?d=a92291201










http://suzumaemukini.up.n.seesaa.ne...E7A89AE58685E5A49CE699AFEFBC95.jpg?d=a4337337 http://suzumaemukini.seesaa.net/article/393442161.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hirosaki, 弘前*










by ぺ有家音 - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hirosaki_station.JPG










https://gaijinliving.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/img_1207.jpg https://gaijinliving.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/into-the-north/










http://www.panos.flexetch.com/images/panos/1200.jpg 
http://city.1-themes.com/hirosaki-japan.php


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nagoya 





















by night



















source:
http://chixa.exblog.jp/22807127/


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo Skyline*
View from the top of Mt. Kobotoke-shiroyama (小仏城山 670m). 23-Jan-2016.








Source: https://flic.kr/p/CSbBcp


Week 8 - Tokyo sunset viewed from Ichikawa, Chiba by Raystinger, en Flickr


Tokyo Skyline by Lillakanarie, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo From Odaiba:*

Sin título by sandman_kk, en Flickr

*Tokyo from Mount Takao:*

Panoramic View of the City of Tokyo from Mt. Takao by Yoshikazu TAKADA, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


Tokyo Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


All of Tokyo by Tim Bueger, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo* (Wallpapers)

IMG_0008.jpg by Julie Cummings, en Flickr

*Tokyo Skyline - February 2017*

View from the Tokyo Sky Tree - Japan by Nomadcitizen, en Flickr


Tokyo dawn - Marunouchi, Central Tokyo by Geoff Whalan, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo: ( April 2017 )*

P4046747-Pano by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


20170307_SkyDeck_Sunset_42mmPanorama by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

Tokyo 2017,








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34033638093/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34399311301/in/photostream/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*HIROSHIMA SKYLINE*



























http://sancyou.com/vh-shiyakusyo.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*SENDAI SKYLINE*









http://www.sendai-jc.or.jp/2016/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/top02.jpg


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo: Otemachi/ Marunouchi*

P1080647 by Joel Waters, en Flickr

*Tokyo Skyline, from Roppongi Hills - Mori Tower*

Tokyo skyline by Andy Rouse, en Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

*Nagoya*

20180204-Nagoya-P2040170 by FORMULA TIMES, on Flickr

20180204-Nagoya-P2040180 by FORMULA TIMES, on Flickr

20180203-Nagoya-IMG_2207 by FORMULA TIMES, on Flickr

20180204-Nagoya-P2040163 by FORMULA TIMES, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

*Fukuoka*

福岡タワー by ひろやん, no Flickr



Fukuoka by Michiari Kawano, no Flickr



Fukuoka by Einheit 00, no Flickr




View from Fukuoka Tower by Benjamin Naden, no Flickr


----------

